# Spezialistenfrage



## Konov (11. Juli 2011)

Hi ho!

Ich bekomme seit gestern (gestern 2 mal, heute bereits 1 mal) die Meldung _"Systemeigener Host für Skriptdiagnose funktioniert nicht mehr"_.

Es ist ein kleines Fenster das einfach aus dem Nichts aufpoppt in Windows 7 (64bit).
Der PC lief nur nebenbei wo ich das Fenster bemerkt habe. Es waren keine Programme aktiv, weder Firefox noch sonst irgendwas.
Nach kurzem "Ladebalken" in dem kleinen Fenster steht dort oben genannte Meldung und dann die Möglichkeit zu "Debuggen" oder irgendwas zu senden.

Bei Debuggen kommt dann ein Fenster, in dem steht, dass das Debuggen nicht funktioniert.

Das Ganze ist sehr mysteriös denn diese Meldungen beeinträchtigen den PC offenbar nicht, es gibt keine Aufhänger, keine Bluescreens, der PC fährt nicht runter, gar nix. Also ich klicke die Fenster einfach weg und gut ist.
Trotzdem mache ich mir Gedanken was es zu bedeuten hat. Über Google konnte ich wenig hilfreiches dazu finden. Jemand eine Ahnung was das ist?


----------



## Aldaria (11. Juli 2011)

Ich hau dir hier einfach mal den link hier rein. http://answers.microsoft.com/de-de/windows/forum/windows_7-system/problembehandlung-systemeigener-host-f%C3%BCr/40454d98-99e6-4628-aba1-1086b4cf26a3


----------



## Konov (11. Juli 2011)

Aldaria schrieb:


> Ich hau dir hier einfach mal den link hier rein. http://answers.micro...a1-1086b4cf26a3



Ja das hab ich bei Google auch gefunden.

Das sagt mir irgendwie aber nicht wirklich was das Fenster bei mir soll. Denn ich wollte weder ein Problem beheben noch war irgendein Programm am laufen. Daher verstehe ich nicht wieso das einfach so aufpoppt.
Und wie in dem Link beschrieben nutze ich keine Tuning Tools oder so etwas. Ich habe nur nvidia System Monitor nebenbei laufen weil der Temperaturen anzeigt beim zocken usw.


----------



## Ernst Haft (11. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Das sagt mir irgendwie aber nicht wirklich was das Fenster bei mir soll. Denn ich wollte weder ein Problem beheben noch war irgendein Programm am laufen. Daher verstehe ich nicht wieso das einfach so aufpoppt.
> Und wie in dem Link beschrieben nutze ich keine Tuning Tools oder so etwas. Ich habe nur nvidia System Monitor nebenbei laufen weil der Temperaturen anzeigt beim zocken usw.



In dem Link wird gesagt, daß es sich um einen Dienst handelt - ergo auch sowas wie der nVidia System Monitor oder Deine (hoffentlich) installierte Sicherheitssoftware. Systemdienste werden beim Windows-Start mitgestartet.


----------



## Konov (11. Juli 2011)

Ernst schrieb:


> In dem Link wird gesagt, daß es sich um einen Dienst handelt - ergo auch sowas wie der nVidia System Monitor oder Deine (hoffentlich) installierte Sicherheitssoftware. Systemdienste werden beim Windows-Start mitgestartet.



Gut, also weiß ich jetzt dass sich da ein Dienst meldet und mir sagt, dass irgendwas nicht geht. 
Nur was hab ich denn jetzt davon? ^^

Ich weiß ja immer noch nicht was bzw. OB da überhaupt was schief läuft.


----------



## Ernst Haft (11. Juli 2011)

Eine Anleitung steht dabei - da hilft nur Ausprobieren, welcher Dienst es nicht tut und diesen neuinstallieren. Wenn er nach einem "reinen" Systemstart keine Fehlermeldung bringt, kann es ja nur ein Dienst von einem anderen Programm sein (und wenn's der Virenscanner ist, kann das schon auf ein infiltriertes System hinweisen). 
Das ist nun mal ein PC mit tausenden von Fehlerquellen und kein Spielzeug.


----------



## Konov (11. Juli 2011)

Ernst schrieb:


> Eine Anleitung steht dabei - da hilft nur Ausprobieren, welcher Dienst es nicht tut und diesen neuinstallieren. Wenn er nach einem "reinen" Systemstart keine Fehlermeldung bringt, kann es ja nur ein Dienst von einem anderen Programm sein (und wenn's der Virenscanner ist, kann das schon auf ein infiltriertes System hinweisen).
> Das ist nun mal ein PC mit tausenden von Fehlerquellen und kein Spielzeug.



Wobei ich den PC auch nicht neugestartet hatte. Er lief schon 1-2 Stunden. Warum meldet sich dann plötzlich ein Dienst?

Naja ich werd mal schauen ob ich dazu noch was finde.


----------



## Sugarwarlock (13. Juli 2011)

Eigentlich müsstest du doch sehen, welcher Prozess das Fenster startet. Wenn es ein Dienst ist, machst du den einfach aus. Das OS wird sich schon beschweren wenn das ne schlechte Idee ist. Na gut... ist halt Windows... Wahrscheinlich meldet es sich mit nem BSoD.


----------



## Konov (13. Juli 2011)

Sugarwarlock schrieb:


> Eigentlich müsstest du doch sehen, welcher Prozess das Fenster startet. Wenn es ein Dienst ist, machst du den einfach aus. Das OS wird sich schon beschweren wenn das ne schlechte Idee ist. Na gut... ist halt Windows... Wahrscheinlich meldet es sich mit nem BSoD.



Da muss ich mal schauen. Seit dem letzten Mal ist es aber auch nicht wieder aufgetaucht...


----------



## Konov (31. Juli 2011)

Ich kram den Thread nochmal raus, da ich das Fenster heute wieder hatte und ich irgendwie schon neugierig bin, was das Problem ist.

Habe die msconfig entsprechend dem Link hier geändert. Nach dem "sauberen Neustart" gab es keine Probleme und kein Fenster.
Wie kann ich nun das Problem eingrenzen? Nvidia Systemmonitor ist ausgeschaltet nach dem Neustart. Auch AntiVir ist aus. 

Bisher ist das Teil nicht wieder aufgetaucht. Es stört nicht wirklich weil mans ja einfach wegklicken kann, aber ich wüsst schon gern wo es her kommt. Tipps sind willkommen.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (31. Juli 2011)

Die Fehlermeldung kommt von der Datei sdiagnhost.exe, die wird jeden Sonntag um 1:00h (oder später falls dein Computer aus war) per Scheduled Task gestartet (\Microsoft\Windows\Diagnosis). Dabei wird z.B. die automatische Desktopbereinigung ausgeführt, Fehler gesucht und an das Wartungscenter gemeldet, etc.

Das erklärt zwar warum du heute am Sonntag wieder die Meldung bekommen hast, aber leider weiß ich auch nicht warum der Fehler kommt und wo das Problem liegt :-(


----------



## Konov (31. Juli 2011)

Lilith schrieb:


> Die Fehlermeldung kommt von der Datei sdiagnhost.exe, die wird jeden Sonntag um 1:00h (oder später falls dein Computer aus war) per Scheduled Task gestartet (\Microsoft\Windows\Diagnosis). Dabei wird z.B. die automatische Desktopbereinigung ausgeführt, Fehler gesucht und an das Wartungscenter gemeldet, etc.
> 
> Das erklärt zwar warum du heute am Sonntag wieder die Meldung bekommen hast, aber leider weiß ich auch nicht warum der Fehler kommt und wo das Problem liegt :-(



Danke schonmal für die Info... tja sehr mysteriös, aber solange es keine Beeinträchtigung für den PC gibt, ist es mir egal... ^^


----------

